# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  WWLS: Dvoracek leaving?

## SoonerDave

Today, Dusty Dvoracek mentioned toward the end of his show that he "only had a month to go" but stopped short of saying he was leaving the station. 

I've noticed that Craig Humphreys has been off the morning show quite a bit, with Mark Rodgers shifting to fill his spot. 

Anyone know if Dvoracek leaving the Animal? Seems he had a pretty strong midday gig there; also seems there's some sort of feud between him and Traber..

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Today, Dusty Dvoracek mentioned toward the end of his show that he "only had a month to go" but stopped short of saying he was leaving the station. 
> 
> I've noticed that Craig Humphreys has been off the morning show quite a bit, with Mark Rodgers shifting to fill his spot. 
> 
> Anyone know if Dvoracek leaving the Animal? Seems he had a pretty strong midday gig there; also seems there's some sort of feud between him and Traber..


I took Dusty's comment to mean that there's a month left of college football which is what he and Trabor argue about. I hope I'm right because I'd really miss Dusty on the radio.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I took Dusty's comment to mean that there's a month left of college football which is what he and Trabor argue about. I hope I'm right because I'd really miss Dusty on the radio.


I agree. I really enjoy Dusty's insights. There's obviously a serious feud between him and Traber. Then again, it seems there's *always* a feud between Traber and someone. 

I think what piqued my curiosity is that once he made the "one month" comment he almost immediately changed the subject. I agree that one natural interpretation is one month of football season. That said, I think he's sharp enough to know how his comment might have been interpreted and could have easily clarified it just as you suggest, but he didn't. In this case, the omission was conspicuous.  He's really the only host on WWLS I've heard that will truly stand up to Traber, and it appears something happened that they haven't spoken in two years.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> I agree. I really enjoy Dusty's insights. There's obviously a serious feud between him and Traber. Then again, it seems there's *always* a feud between Traber and someone. 
> 
> I think what piqued my curiosity is that once he made the "one month" comment he almost immediately changed the subject. I agree that one natural interpretation is one month of football season. That said, I think he's sharp enough to know how his comment might have been interpreted and could have easily clarified it just as you suggest, but he didn't. In this case, the omission was conspicuous.  He's really the only host on WWLS I've heard that will truly stand up to Traber, and it appears something happened that they haven't spoken in two years.


You could be onto something. I was afraid when Dusty started part time with ESPN that eventually he'd leave for a full time national gig. He is really good enough. If he does leave WWLS will lose by far the best personality as far as sports knowledge without drama.

----------


## RustytheBailiff

> You could be onto something. I was afraid when Dusty started part time with ESPN that eventually he'd leave for a full time national gig. He is really good enough. If he does leave WWLS will lose by far the best personality as far as sports knowledge without drama.


_
Doesn't he have a call in talk show?  Why don't you just call him and ask?  Or better yet, call traber and ask him. _

----------


## Bill Robertson

> _
> Doesn't he have a call in talk show?  Why don't you just call him and ask?  Or better yet, call traber and ask him. _


I'm really glad you put the smiley face at the end.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I'm really glad you put the smiley face at the end.


At least three people tried that very thing with Traber and before they could get the word "Dusty" out the producer would hang up on them and cut whatever they might have said. They're being VERY touchy about whatever is going on. I mean, good heavens, its not the first time Traber's had a feud with someone. Why is this time any different from any other? 

Just all seems very strange, and they do NOT want it discussed.  I start pointlessly extrapolating things from subtleties like that, and it makes me wonder if Dusty's just leaving. What I didn't expand on originally was the observation that Craig Humprheys has been absent from his 9AM gig quite a bit the last month or so, and with Rodgers filling in for him. I began to think that if Dusty is leaving, perhaps Humphreys is as well, and Rodgers is just going to take the morning spot and someone else will go from 12-2. 

I know the Franchise unloaded a bunch of people during the pandemic shutdowns, because they're a much smaller outfit than the Animal, but I wonder if this is part of some changes finally happening there. Purely speculation on my part. Looks to me like Dusty has a really bright media future wherever he may want to go.

----------


## RustytheBailiff

_I rarely listen to mid-day radio, but do enjoy Dvoracek over Traber.  The only time I try to listen in on Traber's show is Fridays when he does the music quiz with (and usually loses to) Al Eschbeck.  

Slightly off topic, it there a news talk show in Oklahoma City worth  a listen?_

----------


## floyd the barber

I am glad this is being discussed because I noticed this today as well. 

I definitely noticed Mark Rogers being gone, but Matt Ravis does a good job filling in. I hope Ravis stays on the Animal. I am a fairly young listener (in my late 20's), so he resonates to me more than most.

If Dusty is really leaving i am sure we'll hear more next week.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I am glad this is being discussed because I noticed this today as well. 
> 
> I definitely noticed Mark Rogers being gone, but Matt Ravis does a good job filling in. I hope Ravis stays on the Animal. I am a fairly young listener (in my late 20's), so he resonates to me more than most.
> 
> If Dusty is really leaving i am sure we'll hear more next week.


See, I've listened to the Animal long enough to know when they "contrive" drama for attention. They did it about a year or so ago when the Morning Animals would put together some bit that would go after Traber in some haha way, and then Traber would, of course, respond or retaliate. Each was careful to point out that other would react on their next show, and it became evident pretty quick it was a designed scheme. A guy who used to work there once told me more there was orchestrated than you might imagine. 

But this was different. Last night I saw a tweet from Dvoracek in response to someone else's comment about Traber, and his reply was "You're first mistake was listening to him in the first place."  He really *went after him*. And I thought one personality on a station telling someone to not listen to someone else on the same station was really unusual. Then Dvoracek  made the comments I noted, and made the "one more month" comment - but in his own show, Traber said not one thing about it. Nothing. *That's* when I knew this wasn't some "drive the listeners" stunt. There's some real, live bad blood there, and heaven knows Traber is never one to keep quiet about something. Except this. 

So I think something is up, perhaps behind the scenes, and perhaps merely one of a few changes pending at the Animal. Don't know; all pure speculation on my part. And maybe Dusty's gig on Ch 9 is getting bigger, or maybe he's just tired of the radio. Who knows. 

I guess we'll find out in the next few days or weeks.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> _I rarely listen to mid-day radio, but do enjoy Dvoracek over Traber.  The only time I try to listen in on Traber's show is Fridays when he does the music quiz with (and usually loses to) Al Eschbeck.  
> 
> Slightly off topic, it there a news talk show in Oklahoma City worth  a listen?_


Friday music is about the only time I really listen to Trabor & Eschback. Trabor can really be a self-righteous, arrogant a-hole and I really can't listen to that. And Al seems to talk about his trips to chase young girls about as much as sports any more. At least in the first hour he's on and that's all I hear at all.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Friday music is about the only time I really listen to Trabor & Eschback. Trabor can really be a self-righteous, arrogant a-hole and I really can't listen to that. And Al seems to talk about his trips to chase young girls about as much as sports any more. At least in the first hour he's on and that's all I hear at all.


A couple of years ago, Al was getting kinda gross about his "adventures" with the girls in whatever island nation he would visit, and I think it really started pushing the edge of what even the Animal would tolerate. He's toned down those discussions quite a bit since then. I had actually stopped listening for a while because it got kinda, "eeewwwww."

I try not to take Traber too seriously. His whole schtick is being the loudmouth know-it-all. Kinda like the Howard Stern of sportsradio. 

I'm still trying to figure out if Dusty is leaving. Hope we hear more about this today in some measure.

----------


## mugofbeer

LOL  I haven't heard Al in years being out of state but that is definitely "eeeeewww."

Trabor is filling the same niche as Randy Galloway in Ft. Worth or OKCxs own Skip Bayless formerly of ESPN and soon to be FOXSports.

----------


## SoonerDave

> LOL  I haven't heard Al in years being out of state but that is definitely "eeeeewww."
> 
> Trabor is filling the same niche as Randy Galloway in Ft. Worth or OKCxs own Skip Bayless formerly of ESPN and soon to be FOXSports.


Exactly. Lots of people get really riled up by him, but don't realize it's part of a very calculated game. They WANT people to react to him. It works, too, because he apparently drives staggering ratings and ad revenue to the station. That's why I just don't take him that seriously. It's all (or certainly mostly) theater. I just need the background noise during the day  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## gopokes88

Well he keeps tweeting peace signs at everyone so that's not great.

https://twitter.com/DustyDvoracek/st...583571457?s=20

----------


## gopokes88

https://twitter.com/DustyDvoracek/st...429382151?s=20

yeah pretty sure he's outta here

----------


## Bill Robertson

"I'll be gone soon enough" pretty much says it all.

----------


## soonermike81

That’s too bad, I think Dusty is the best thing to happen to the sports animal in a long time. When he first started and his and Mark’s show overlapped with Traber for about an hour in the afternoons, I thought that was the best sports radio I’ve ever heard in OKC.

----------


## SoonerDave

> That’s too bad, I think Dusty is the best thing to happen to the sports animal in a long time. When he first started and his and Mark’s show overlapped with Traber for about an hour in the afternoons, I thought that was the best sports radio I’ve ever heard in OKC.


I have a feeling I see some chess pieces falling into place. I had not seen Dvoracek's "I'll be gone soon enough" comment, so that definitely suggests to me he's leaving. He also has a relatively new gig on News9 (KWTV) in OKC on top of his national ESPN sports gig. The radio side of this is rapidly becoming secondary. 

Now, coming out of left field, I notice that Mike Steely, who reached a mutual "parting of the ways" with Tyler Media and "The Franchise" months ago when the pandemic hit, has re-emerged on...the Tulsa Sports Animal. And I also notice (and mentioned possibly in an earlier post) that Humphreys has been on a *lot* of vacation lately. 

So here's what I think is happening: 

1. Dvoracek is leaving, probably at the end of the year. He has bigger TV fish to fry. 
2. Humphreys is going to retire, leaving the morning spot vacated by the late BBJ. He's been on less and less the last couple of years. 
3. Steely, his prior departure from the Animal forgiven, now returns to take over the 9AM -noon spot to be vacated by Humphrey and, shortly,
4. Mark Rodgers takes over the noon-to-2pm spot from Dvoracek solo, or they bring in a new voice as a team member. 

I hate to see Dvoracek leaving the Animal. He's much more insightful than Traber, and brings a lot of depth to his discussions even if I don't always agree with them. That's a big net loss for the Animal IMHO.

----------


## Bill Robertson

^^^ I would be fine with all of that except Steely. I can't stand the stupid voices he does. If he didn't do that he'd be great mid mornings.

----------


## ditm4567

Dusty was a guest on today's episode of Gabe Ikard's and Teddy Lehman's podcast, The Oklahoma Breakdown. In his intro, Gabe goes "You can catch Dusty on …… and for a few more weeks, WWLS the Sports Animal." Sounds like he's gone in the new year.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Dusty was a guest on today's episode of Gabe Ikard's and Teddy Lehman's podcast, The Oklahoma Breakdown. In his intro, Gabe goes "You can catch Dusty on …… and for a few more weeks, WWLS the Sports Animal." Sounds like he's gone in the new year.


That's pretty much a clincher, then. That's too bad. Really enjoy him on the Animal. Gotta believe that's his choice, not WWLS. 

Betting dollars to donuts Steely is coming back to the OKC area.

----------


## mugofbeer

Maybe Skip Bayless will be available by then?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## SoonerDave

> Maybe Skip Bayless will be available by then?


LOL Let's hope not.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> That's pretty much a clincher, then. That's too bad. Really enjoy him on the Animal. Gotta believe that's his choice, not WWLS. 
> 
> Betting dollars to donuts Steely is coming back to the OKC area.


Unless he signed a non compete clause when he was associated with The FRANCHISE.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Unless he signed a non compete clause when he was associated with The FRANCHISE.


I bet not. They were shedding employees rapidly back then and they.normally do the.non-compete when the on-site talent makes the decision to leave.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I bet not. They were shedding employees rapidly back then and they.normally do the.non-compete when the on-site talent makes the decision to leave.


non competes are very very hard to enforce in Oklahoma

----------


## djohn

> non competes are very very hard to enforce in Oklahoma


Yes, they are (according to my lawyer)!  ...especially if it is not your decision to leave (fired).

I really liked Steely.   Eddie on the Franchise just wears on me - he's probably a great guy, but just not for me.    ...but at least they talk sports and don't do a (very annoying) 30 min birthday segment during my morning drive, like the Animal does.

----------


## Bill Robertson

Absolutely official. Dusty just said goodbye to Mark. Dusty will be on two more days but Mark is off so this was their last show together.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Absolutely official. Dusty just said goodbye to Mark. Dusty will be on two more days but Mark is off so this was their last show together.


Man, that stinks.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Absolutely official. Dusty just said goodbye to Mark. Dusty will be on two more days but Mark is off so this was their last show together.


word is that dusty is going to ESPNU/SiriusXM

----------


## gopokes88

Gonna launch a podcast plus the color analysis job. Also going to guest spot on some of the ESPN shows. 

Just got burnt out, wanted to make a change and tired of Traber.

----------


## Rover

> Gonna launch a podcast plus the color analysis job. Also going to guest spot on some of the ESPN shows. 
> 
> Just got burnt out, wanted to make a change and tired of Traber.


Heard him just a bit ago.  Told listeners there were lots of good reasons to still listen to wwls.  Talked about most of the shows, and then when it came to Traber's show he said "there's the one after us that has good ratings and a lot of people like".    LOL.  Was as polite as he could be but hearing him say it, you definitely got the message about his feelings towards Traber.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Heard him just a bit ago.  Told listeners there were lots of good reasons to still listen to wwls.  Talked about most of the shows, and then when it came to Traber's show he said "there's the one after us that has good ratings and a lot of people like".    LOL.  Was as polite as he could be but hearing him say it, you definitely got the message about his feelings towards Traber.


He also said at another time today something pretty close to "I've loved working with most everyone here. There is one exception".  Not a direct quote but pretty close.

----------


## mugofbeer

I wish him well.  He does a good job on the TV games.  Climbing the ladder!

----------


## soonermike81

> Absolutely official. Dusty just said goodbye to Mark. Dusty will be on two more days but Mark is off so this was their last show together.


Everyone predicted it, but it still sucks. Oh well, wish him the best. He's very talented and I think he's going to continue moving up the ladder.

----------


## Pete

Dusty did both the Cotton Bowl and Peach Bowl TV broadcasts.

Did a really nice job.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Dusty did both the Cotton Bowl and Peach Bowl TV broadcasts.
> 
> Did a really nice job.


I enjoyed hearing him on both.

----------


## jedicurt

> Dusty did both the Cotton Bowl and Peach Bowl TV broadcasts.
> 
> Did a really nice job.


Dusty is quickly becoming one of ESPN's most requested commentators.   With his no nonsense commentary and insight, especially on the defensive side of the ball, might make him the "Tony Romo" of College Football Commentators. and i'm all here for it.

----------


## Bill Robertson

The mid-day show with Mark Rogers for now at least has been rebranded "The Middle of the Day Show".  Very unique!!

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Dusty is quickly becoming one of ESPN's most requested commentators.   With his no nonsense commentary and insight, especially on the defensive side of the ball, might make him the "Tony Romo" of College Football Commentators. and i'm all here for it.


He's always been very good at simply explaining defenses for guys like me that love to watch football but never got into the technical play calling. Like what Cover 1, 2 and 3 are or what it means to cover the A, B or C gap. This works as well for him on TV as it does on the radio.

----------


## mugofbeer

> He's always been very good at simply explaining defenses for guys like me that love to watch football but never got into the technical play calling. Like what Cover 1, 2 and 3 are or what it means to cover the A, B or C gap. This works as well for him on TV as it does on the radio.


Both good comments.  I've noticed similarities in their work, too.

----------


## soonergolfer

> Dusty is quickly becoming one of ESPN's most requested commentators.   With his no nonsense commentary and insight, especially on the defensive side of the ball, might make him the "Tony Romo" of College Football Commentators. and i'm all here for it.


I’m not so sure about that. The original crew calling the Cotton Bowl came down with COVID protocol, so Dusty made sense as a replacement since he knows OU so well. 
Don’t get me wrong, I really like Dusty on the radio, but he has a way to go with calling games. Normally, he is on the 5th, 6th or 7th ESPN daily game, meaning something like Central Florida and South Florida. He tends to be a little generic when calling games. I think he will keep improving.

----------


## gopokes88

> The mid-day show with Mark Rogers for now at least has been rebranded "The Middle of the Day Show".  Very unique!!


If I recall correctly that was the name pre dusty

----------


## jedicurt

> I’m not so sure about that. The original crew calling the Cotton Bowl came down with COVID protocol, so Dusty made sense as a replacement since he knows OU so well. 
> Don’t get me wrong, I really like Dusty on the radio, but he has a way to go with calling games. Normally, he is on the 5th, 6th or 7th ESPN daily game, meaning something like Central Florida and South Florida. He tends to be a little generic when calling games. I think he will keep improving.


yes, he wasn't originally planned for the Cotton Bowl, but he was set for awhile on the Peach Bowl crew.   that is not a low tier event in CFB.  he is moving up their roster as he is given more and more jobs.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> If I recall correctly that was the name pre dusty


Wow! I think you're right but I'd have never remembered that on my own.

----------


## SoonerDave

> If I recall correctly that was the name pre dusty


Yup. What may have flown under the radar recently is that Mike Steely recently rejoined the Tulsa Sports Animal. I don't think he'll be Tulsa only for long.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I’m not so sure about that. The original crew calling the Cotton Bowl came down with COVID protocol, so Dusty made sense as a replacement since he knows OU so well. 
> Don’t get me wrong, I really like Dusty on the radio, but he has a way to go with calling games. Normally, he is on the 5th, 6th or 7th ESPN daily game, meaning something like Central Florida and South Florida. He tends to be a little generic when calling games. I think he will keep improving.


He's rapidly moving up the ladder on ESPN. I think he's already excellent in calling games. He's miles better than some of the talking bricks they've had over the years, like Jesse Palmer.

----------


## Bill Robertson

Now Mark Rodgers posted this on FB

"Looking forward to a fresh start for the first time in a long time!"

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Now Mark Rodgers posted this on FB
> 
> "Looking forward to a fresh start for the first time in a long time!"


Do you have a screen grab?

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Do you have a screen grab?


Is this what you had in mind?

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Is this what you had in mind?


Yep. The reason I asked was I do not have an account with FB. I asked a friend to check and he said the last post was on 12-23-20. He also said Rogers was arguing  with callers over a post he said he did not make. Is it possible the post was referring to not working with Dusty anymore?

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Yep. The reason I asked was I do not have an account with FB. I asked a friend to check and he said the last post was on 12-23-20. He also said Rogers was arguing  with callers over a post he said he did not make. Is it possible the post was referring to not working with Dusty anymore?


I guess he could be talking about being without Dusty but that happened a few weeks ago and he posted that last night.

----------


## C_M_25

I used to like listening to dusty on both the radio and the tv. I do wish they would make him quit calling OU games. He’s as bad as herbstreit when he calls Ohio state games.

----------


## C_M_25

Also, his split with the sports animal was really weird. Does anybody have any new information as to what happened there?

----------


## Bill Robertson

What was weird? He got a pretty much full time national gig with ESPN. With the extra that he could be home most of the time so he can do channel 9 spots and local car dealer commercials. And he announced his leaving a couple weeks before he left. Just about as normal a way as you can leave a radio station. Many are just on one day and gone the next.

----------


## Mississippi Blues

> I used to like listening to dusty on both the radio and the tv. I do wish they would make him quit calling OU games. He’s as bad as herbstreit when he calls Ohio state games.


What do you mean?

----------

